# Is it just me or is my dog getting ugly?



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

I mean- yes he is still cute but suddenly he looks like he has a ton of extra skin, big feet, big ears, knobby ankles and his fluffy puppy fur is giving way to some funky wavy curls. I will love my pup no matter how fugly he turns out...but is there such a thing as an awkward age for goldens? Is Farley in it?

PS- Please excuse the "Puppy Porn" holiday photo and no thats not me breaking the no dogs at the dinner table rule- thats my neighbor who is so smitten she would chew Farleys food for him if he liked it!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You gotta be kidding!!!! That's one big huggable cutie you have there. He's even good lookin' all wet & wrapped in a towel!!! What a beautiful, soulful face he has!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

If that's ugly, you can send him to my house


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

How old is your pup FR?? He is not ugly he is going through his gangly, adolencent stage. The coat is turning into adult coat hence the wave. No worried he will grow into those feet, ears, legs and he will bulk up. Just give it time he will transform into a strapping young guy. Males do tend to get it a little more the females with gangly puppy stage. Don't worry at all though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

that is the SWEETEST puppy i've ever seen! besides my own of course..  it is true they do tend to go thru an awkward phase but to me, there is nothing cuter than an awkward "older" puppy learning how to use their newly long limbs and i just loooove when their longer adult coats start coming in. definitely not an ugly dog you've got there, in fact he looks perfect to me.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Nope, totally cute! He's just growing into his skin. Personally, I don't think there is anything cuter than when they drop their heads and the skin gets all loose and sharpei-like.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, that is just WRONG! You can't call that gorgeous little guy UGLY!! I mean, sure, he's not a tiny little puppy anymore, but he looks like he's on his way to being a beautiful DOG!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok, we'll just have to take you to be fitted with glasses! That is the cutest puppy (sorry baby Jazzy!) I've seen in a long time. I'd take that gorgeous boy in a heartbeat!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

HAHA! I know he is cute! But he seems so...disproportionate all of the sudden  
He was the picture perfect puppy but I doubt Hoover or Cottonelle would take him now!
I can't wait for the DOG stage!!! The big beautiful head and long hair *sighs dreamily*
He does have rather soulful eyes for a pup doesn't he.....

Its hard to tell he is the same pup I brought home a few months ago!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Aawwwww, but he's soo cuuuute!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Ash said:


> How old is your pup FR?? He is not ugly he is going through his gangly, adolencent stage. The coat is turning into adult coat hence the wave. No worried he will grow into those feet, ears, legs and he will bulk up. Just give it time he will transform into a strapping young guy. Males do tend to get it a little more the females with gangly puppy stage. Don't worry at all though.


Farley will be 18 weeks on Thursday - Time flies!!! 

No question this pup is loved and looks are not important as he is not a show dog...but...he does look sharpei-ish! 

I


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

He is just one big cuddle bunny! What a doll, not at all fugley, lol. I know what you mean. I went through that ackward stage with Bailey. His head and legs were too big for his body and he was very clumsy with those long limbs. He will grow into his own soon enough


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i love when they have the big gangly bodies with that adorable puppy face still!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awww i could say looking at his pictures was awwwww! He's ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, he's ugly. I think you need to send him my way so he doesn't disgrace you and your family anymore. ROFL. 

WOW he is a perfect, beautiful doll. I do want him. 

Angie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> i love when they have the big gangly bodies with that adorable puppy face still!


 
Ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think he is just as precious as can be!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh God...send it away!!! Burn it!!! 

LOL Of course he's not ugly!!! Tucker went through that same akward stage where he didn't look like a Golden... actually...he still doesn't look very Golden-like to me, and probably never will :

Tucker's head is way too small for the rest of his body, he has no tail feathers or butt feathers, his feet are big, his legs are skinny, he's very round, and now his nose is turning pink... LOL ! 

He'd get kicked out of a dog show just for showing up to the place, I'm sure :


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He is a cutie pie!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

Farley is one good lookin' son of a gun. Look at it this way: our strapping 20-year-old son was once a chubby blond baby with ringlets who might have walked out of an ad agency on Madison Avenue. Now he is a well built adult with dark hair, still very handsome but not at all what he looked like as a tot. Same way with dogs! 

Helaine


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Oh God...send it away!!! Burn it!!!
> 
> LOL Of course he's not ugly!!! Tucker went through that same akward stage where he didn't look like a Golden... actually...he still doesn't look very Golden-like to me, and probably never will :
> 
> ...


I almost feel out of my chair I was laughing so hard!!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

You're right. There's a huge difference in cuteness levels between Ellie then and Ellie now, too. I woulnd' trade it for a thing, though. Farley is adorable.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I will say that the majority of the pups that we pull from shelters are 16-20 weeks old. They are mostly from BYBs and the aren't "cute" enough for the BYB to sell anymore. Occasionally they are owner surrenders, probably for the same reason. That's how I wound up with my Jasper.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he's adorable, totally. He's got room to grow and grow he will!!

He's going to mature into a very handsome golden. You will be so proud


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I will say that the majority of the pups that we pull from shelters are 16-20 weeks old. They are mostly from BYBs and the aren't "cute" enough for the BYB to sell anymore. Occasionally they are owner surrenders, probably for the same reason. That's how I wound up with my Jasper.


Now that is sad. To give up a dog based on looks...........


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I think kids go through the same thing. Like my 8 year old, and don't get me wrong, he is the cutest 8 year old in the world, but he's growing into his teeth, feet, hands, legs arms...etc.... He trips all the time from growing. I love it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes they go through the uglies but one day you will look at him and say WOW where did this GORGEOUS hunk come from!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

What an amazing cute puppy!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

No way is he ugly! He is a cool and cute as can be.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwww! He's just changing - but very, very smoochable! Muwaaah! They grow up waaaay tooo fast!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is the same age as Bamabear and he is going thru the doesnt fit in his dog suit. But I love the goofy clumsiness he is going thru right now. Tripping over his feet just makes me laugh.
Your boy looks just like my boy. I thought I was looking at Bama in the pictures of Farley.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> He is the same age as Bamabear and he is going thru the doesnt fit in his dog suit. But I love the goofy clumsiness he is going thru right now. Tripping over his feet just makes me laugh.
> Your boy looks just like my boy. I thought I was looking at Bama in the pictures of Farley.


They DO look a lot alike! Bama looks HUGE though...maybe we'll catch up.


----------



## Tuckerbear1 (Feb 26, 2007)

AWWW! How could you ever think that sweet little fuzz ball is ugly! =) SO cute! He looks so soft and cuddly! He's just growing up, mom. He's not ugly at all!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Farley Rocks! said:


> They DO look a lot alike! Bama looks HUGE though...maybe we'll catch up.


Bama is 4 1/2 mo old and weighs 48 pounds.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly?! You have GOT to be kidding! That is one of the cutest pups I've ever seen!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

He's so cute...I love when puppies feet are too big for them..they get the cutest walk! NOTHING ugly about your boy!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a beautiful pup. And yes, they do get into clusbsiy, awkwards stages. When hunter first started lseeping in the bed he would fall out at least every other night--til he figured if he slept up on my pillow when he rolled over he would either roll onto my head or up against the head board. But he did outgorw that. Also stopped tripping over his 'huge feet'--guess his body caught up with them. Seems puppies and kids have a lot in common.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Bama is 4 1/2 mo old and weighs 48 pounds.


He is a BEAST!!! When I took Farley to the vet a few weeks ago he was only 25lbs!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

He is adorable! Like someone else said, he's just at his akward stage. He'll grow into his skin. Miss Nikki looked exactly like your pup in the lights with the Christmas photo when she was about 4 months old. I'll have to dig and find that photo.

Julie


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

MissNikkisMom said:


> He is adorable! Like someone else said, he's just at his akward stage. He'll grow into his skin. Miss Nikki looked exactly like your pup in the lights with the Christmas photo when she was about 4 months old. I'll have to dig and find that photo.
> 
> Julie


Oh wow! If Farley turned out half as beautiful I'd hire him his own photographer!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

The amount of baggy skin should give you some idea of the amount of growth yet to come. The baggy skin hanging around his ankles (looking like a young teen wearing oversized baggy jeans) will soon disappear as Farley 'gets his legs'... all the 'extra' skin is in preparation for his coming longbone growth spurt phases... and the big feet and huge ears, he will also grow into these as well. By the looks of things he's gonna be a big 'un. And his fur will be 'whacked out' for quite some time... adult fur and later on feathers, will be coming in and then poking out everywhere at the strangest times... so don't expect anything on him to match for quite awhile. Proportions will be constantly changing with the front legs and the rear legs growing at different times and rates... expect your Farley to look like a Frankendog for the next several months. Then, just as the catepillar becomes the butterfly, one day you will suddenly realize Farley has at some point become this wonderfully proportioned adult Golden Retriever.

If you really want to get an idea of the future adult dog in Farley, look no further than the sire and dam.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

If that's ugly you need glasses - he is one handsome boy


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sivin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Farley is one good lookin' son of a gun. Look at it this way: our strapping 20-year-old son was once a chubby blond baby with ringlets who might have walked out of an ad agency on Madison Avenue. Now he is a well built adult with dark hair, still very handsome but not at all what he looked like as a tot. Same way with dogs!
> 
> Helaine


Scratch out Thread and re-place it with Post:

:worthless

LOL, I'm kidding


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

monomer said:


> If you really want to get an idea of the future adult dog in Farley, look no further than the sire and dam.


 
I can't pull up photos from my work computer (they block most internet sites) but his parents are rather easy to find and look very pretty to me. Momma is Schoolhouse A, Bee, C's (sting) and the sire is Highmark S.M. Major League (Major).


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

His little puppy pic is as cute as can be!!! And he's precious now as well! I'm not as much of a fan of the "awkward stage" as others here, but they are still beautiful dogs no matter the age. In a way it's good they don't stay "tiny puppy cute" for too long, or too many people that shouldn't have goldens would have 'em.  I remember looking at Sunny's tail as a wee pup and thinking, "I can't believe this litle stick of a tail will have long, beautiful feathers one day!" I started noticing them around 6 months or so, then bang! a full feathery tail!! 

Your pup will be quite a handsome dude when he grows into himself!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I actully met your Farley's Great-Grandma and Great-Great-Grandma and owned his Great Uncle and bred/owned some of his 2nd cousins. LOL its far back I know.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Ash said:


> I actully met your Farley's Great-Grandma and Great-Great-Grandma and owned his Great Uncle and bred/owned some of his 2nd cousins. LOL its far back I know.


I'll take that as a great testament to his breeding!


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Again... I have to say!!! He is adorable.. I cant stop opening this thread and look of how u can call such a cutie UGLY


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Goldens, especially those big boys, tend to go through the "teenaged phase" whereby they are, shall we say, less than spectcular looking.

I have had boys that were gorgeous one minute, and just plain geeky the next, to where I went to bed praying "Please, Lord, don't let him get zits..." This generally happens the very second that the check for entries has been mailed. 

But, this too shall pass!


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll bet if you tug on the skin on both sides of him he wouldnt notice..at least Mason didnt. His extra skin used to wiggle and jiggle enough to make the cats bat at it. In the next few weeks his bones will catch up and he'll grow in to all of that gooy skin. Im still waiting for Mason's head to fill out his face skin.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Farley is *adorable*!! I love his "porn" picture---I have one of Jack like that. When you take the picture you don't notice it until you get it on your computer and then it's there for all to see...LOL!! 

You will notice that he'll change from day to day. One day his head will be too big for his body and the next day his body will be too big for his head. One day his snout will be really long looking and the next day it will look too small, etc for all other body parts. The adult fur starts as a stripe on their back and grows out from there. Sometimes it looks as if they are wearing a toupe or something!


----------



## DebsiLou (Oct 6, 2007)

What a beauty! I can't imagine that dog being ugly! I adopted Lexie when she was 5 months old and she was a little leggy, a little gangly. They just are cute at a different stage! Now Lexie is 13 months old, her feathers are coming in, I understand her, she understands me, we have a major love thing going!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

MyDogMason said:


> I'll bet if you tug on the skin on both sides of him he wouldnt notice..at least Mason didnt. His extra skin used to wiggle and jiggle enough to make the cats bat at it. In the next few weeks his bones will catch up and he'll grow in to all of that gooy skin. Im still waiting for Mason's head to fill out his face skin.


haha! You are so right!! This morning I had him lay on his back in my lap so I could cut his nails and all his skin squished forward and covered his eyes! He looked like a bear  I'll try it again tonight to see if I can get a photo...it was too funny!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Here are the photos I promised  I love the squishy face look...he actualy fell asleep and started to snore while I was taking the photos!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG send that "ugly" puppy here! I just want to kiss his nose. What a cutie. This is actually my favorite stage, I think they look adorable, like wearing a coat that is too big for them.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohhh yeah! Definately a 'two-bagger' you've got there. You should ship him to my house immediately...I have ugly goldens too!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so cute. I love the squishy face.


----------

